# Mod. a H.O.T. Magnum/diatom filter....?



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

I JUST got my HOT today.. and the diatom powder...did pretty good work on my green tank. How much diatom powder should i use?? I tried 1/2 cup---that didn't seem to do too much...I tried about 1 cup and that was no better.. any more than one cup and alot of it just sludges on the bottom of the filter but more seems to work better in any case. (I think I may stick with about 3/4 cup... that seems optimal for this filter)

My BIG question is this....

Has anyone modified this filter to NOT hang on the tank?
This seems to be a better setup...I would have bought the bigger magnum.. but since my biggest tank right now is 30 gallon I didn't need to "wirlpool" any of the tanks with that kind of flow (considering that you cannot adjust the flow..(too bad for that)). I want to put a couple of hoses on the filter and then that will facilitate an easier charge/filter setup. If you have done this please share your experiances. I realize that I will have to make a fixture of some sort to "hold" or "cradle" the filter since it is not sure-footed and definitly NOT designed to sit on its bottom for any more time than it takes you to clean the other parts and NOT bump the thing over and break it (kind of a shame...). I think Ill just make a wood frame with styrofoam (sp) to take up voids and cusion. Then paint the whole thing so its not too un-godly aueful looking. 

I just really want to know if that running hosing for this filter is ok... (im sure it will work..)

(please no postings about the vortex and how I should have just bought that filter.. and other blah blah blah .... I really had thought about the purchase and researched it as fully as I could, and I found the HOT to better suit my needs....in the long run.)


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

As long as you can prime that beast I don't see why you can't extend it with some hoses. The adjustable output nozzle that came with mine leaks a lot, so hanging the thing over the rim has the advantage that it leaks into the tank.

I have actually added some hoses to try it on my pond... pretty fruitless adventure, but it does work. You'd want to be careful not to put pressure onto the plastic pipes that connect to the canister, or they may start leaking or simply rip out of the housing --> mess.

I use about 3/4 of a cup of diatom powder. Surprised that it didn't do much for you... I have used less and it worked fine, but I have a big bag of it in my garage, it'll last many years even if you use full cups.


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

I was pry a tad impatient..... I see others "45 minute" results and think I should see something similar... 

The tank im trying to clear up is still a tad cloudy today.. but I got time to get the hoses and hook up a system to better do it next time. ( the main reason for teh hoses is that some tanks I dont really have ROOM to hang this thing on... other reason is that it will make priming the filter and moving the "catch picture" out easier (the thing that catches the snow storm when you restart the filter...,learned I needed that the hard way.. damnit)


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I use 1/4 cup with mine. I've used more but it usually ends up in a pile on the bottom. I have great results with 1/4 cup. I used it today to clear up some green water and it worked like a charm.


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

Your right Overfloater.. I tried 3/4 cup and A LOT was piled on the bottom.. and a MESS to clean out. I think I'll try about 1/3 cup maybe and see how that does it.... 

For ability to clean.. now my tank is clear!!! I couldn't even see the "dust" in the water... hopefully I won't have green water again. I learned the hard way that the hosing needs to be 5/8" to mod the HOT M. i didn't break anything but tore apart my pump (that I use to fill tanks) system. I really needed to replace that hosing anyway though.. it was kinked in a lot of places and this time im buying that hose with the white braids in it (non-kinking). I am glad I bought the magnum...really a decent filter for the price... (spend about double and you get about double the filter). Thanks for all the help and suggestions.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

1/4 cup I have found to be enough and it really doesn't pile up on the bottom. Glad it worked well for you. It's a tad pain to charge with DE but once you get it down it's cake. Just don't shut it off until the water is as clear as you want it. Once you turn it off all the DE will fll to the bottom, and it won't get picked back up.


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> 1/4 cup I have found to be enough and it really doesn't pile up on the bottom. Glad it worked well for you. It's a tad pain to charge with DE but once you get it down it's cake. Just don't shut it off until the water is as clear as you want it. Once you turn it off all the DE will fll to the bottom, and it won't get picked back up.


Tell me about it.. I noticed that it does that.. also you can't turn if off and move the thing either (kind of a pain really)... You would hve to re-charge it. I m going to go to the hardware store soon and get some stuff so that I can use a shallow and smaller charging container (gallon jug, with the top cut off, is too big to move off of the filter inlet once it is on the rim of a tank..especially when you only got two hands). Im thinking of getting some hose(s) and making that fixture tthat will hopefully keep the canister from being TOO tippy..

I was also thinking just now, if you move the apparatise(sp)..then just recharge it with <1/4 cup of diatom powder.. if the tank that was cleaned was not really dirty... it would save a little time with cleanup. I also found that no matter how careful I am.. powder always gets down past the motor magnet...I use my syringe to squirt it out with water. I can imagine that diatom powder is that great of a lubricant!


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

Im currently bidding on a magnum H.O.T on ebay. What all do I need to turn it into a diatom filter for green water? Ive never used a cannister filter before so I dont know where to start.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

All you need is the micron cartridge and some DE. You can buy a HOT for $40 from Big Al's.


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

wow 40? Im there!! How much does DE run and what do I do with it? I just pour it into the filter and let it run?


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

Im not seeing a magnum H.O.T for 40. The cheapest I saw was 60 something


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

Also, why cant a regular power filter be used with diatom powder to clear a tank? Couldnt you get filter media and fill it with diatom powder and sit it over in the power filter?


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

MantisX said:


> Im not seeing a magnum H.O.T for 40. The cheapest I saw was 60 something



That's where I got mine (BigAls). Make sure you are getting the one WITHOUT the biowheel. With the biowheel and gravel washer it is $60. Since you'll just be using it for polishing you really don't need the biowheel. I bought the filter and the gravel washer separately.

Also, my LFS offers pre-measured bags of DE for only 50 cents! You have to ask - try it. It's great for them - buy in bulk, a little labor to measure into plastic baggies, lots of profit. Easy for you - especially if you don't need to polish very often.

Kevin


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

A regualr powerfilter, or at least most of them, have a LOT of blow-by. Here are some tips to use your magnum...(one final note.. if you got big tanks ex..29 and larger...get the magnum 350!--it is a little more..but easier to charge and move, since you have just hoses not the whole unit to move). I am going to modify mine so that I can use hoses.. but I need to make a fixture that will hold the magnum HOT stabile. BTW the hoses need to be 5/8". Get the magnum.. or the vortex if you got the cash. Use only about 1/4 to 1/3 cup of diatom powder... that is about 2-3 scoops with a regualr kool-aid scoop (make sure for yourself before using it).. once you charge your filter NEVER EVER shut it off.. until you are done.. it will drop all the diatom powder off the micron cartrige and not pick it up again. I use a large old kool-aid container (country time lemonaid..) to hold the inlet and out let in while it charges and then place it into the tank and remove the canister (koolaid canister). I took the outlet attachment for the HOT M that was designed for the biowheel (they come with two...) and cut it off so that it only had ONE outlet.. and attached a long hose there.

YOU can get DE from big al's also.. 5llbs is about 13 dollars.. or you can get from a swimming pool shop.. maybe cheaper. Shop around. Diatom filter works REALLY well for cleaning up green water. While the HOT is not the BEST diatom filter, although it is hard to say since I have not used any other ones( I only say it cause it took a lot of work to get my one green water tank crystal clear--about 18 hours with 2 charges total, I am guessing that it was just too dirty to get it all.)...it works good. Order another diatom cartridge (the same one fits both the magnum 250, 350 and H.O.T....) They are cheaper at big al's and worth to have a backup.


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

BTW.. i find that the strainer for the HOT can trap small amounts of diatom powder.. and then release it into your tank.. I am going to fix this by making a screen out of window screen mesh (sown into a sock shape).. this should help.


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

When you say blow by, what do you mean? What does blow by do to diatom powder in a power filter?


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

I mean it "blows by" the filter media and would create a SNOW STORM in the aquarium. You would have the poweder EVERYWHERE in the gravel...the fish would eat it.. etc etc... besides cleaning the power filter would be a pain... it is hard to clean all teh diatom poweder out. Much simpler to have a dedicated filter that is DESIGNED for diatom powder. Like the magnum, vortex, etc. (marineland says you can use diatom powder with the micon cartrige...but does not think you should...we all think you should though...micron cartrige will not effectively remove green water and other things without it.) You need a filter that will work with diatom powder...only a few will do this!


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

OH when "charging" a filter you have to "charge" it in a small container so that it circulates the water into the container.. until the water is clear... diatom powder will slip by almost all the filters until it "clogs" the bag or cartrige that is designed to hold it (another reason to not shut off the filter when moving it). a power filter would be very hard to charge.. you'd spill a ton of the media into your tank.. and have a hard time getting it out again. Just trust us...get a filter desinged for it or forget it...if you don't have green water or other problems then you pry don't need one.


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

k power filter idea out the door then. I have my eyes on a vortex. Its only a lil 10 gallon with the green water problem, so I dont think ill need the magnum. I know the algae doesnt affect fish, but what about plants? My plants look great, at least as far as I can see them.


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

Yah a magnum HOT is a bit powerful for a 10... I used it on my daughters.. (worked REALLY fast...) It did clear it up really well though.. better than my 20H! I set it up so that it ran in its charge container (both the inlet and outlet tubes) and the container was submerged in the tank water.. so it recirclated the water a lot but also filtered the rest of the tank just as good. Took about 5 hours to go clear...

I would try to do something soon with the green water.. if you got plants that need high or moderate light they may or, if the green water is bad enough, will start to die back and just add to the problem (did on my 20 gallon High--stargrass almost died out completely!!) I would go for the vortex(if you can afford it)... get extra filter bags.. do a search on the vortex here..there may be other suggestions (accesories to get with it--there are quite a few...most are not nessa..some are very helpful.)


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

If you have a place to store it you can get a 50lb bag of DE from a pool store for around $12. You'll have more than you'll ever need.


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

What do you guys think of the tetra whisper diatom filter? It looks like a better design than the cannister and vortex. It basically does all the charging within itself and then it has a spout to turn into your tank after it all starts clearing?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

MantisX said:


> What do you guys think of the tetra whisper diatom filter? It looks like a better design than the cannister and vortex. It basically does all the charging within itself and then it has a spout to turn into your tank after it all starts clearing?



I saw someone post a review of it. They said it worked very well and was easy to setup and operate. I don't have any first hand experience though.


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

It looks like a good system... I would like to see it work also. Maybe you should call up LFS around you and ask if they rent them... or if anyone has one that you could see or something.


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok. I bit the bullet today and purchased a magnum H.O.T 250 from big als along with a nice 2 lb bag of diatom powder off ebay. I have a 5 gallon bucket that I keep to help with cleaning my tanks. Can I use the bucket as a charging container? Basically id start up the canister and put the inlet and outlet in the bucket with water, pour diatom powder in the cannister and wait until the water clears right? Then I can take the inlet and outlet of the cannister out of the bucket and into my tank while its still running?

Also, where is Big Als located? I thought I saw it was in Canada. I used the std shipping method. How long does it usually take for items to arrive?

Thanks

MantisX


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

MantisX said:


> Can I use the bucket as a charging container? Basically id start up the canister and put the inlet and outlet in the bucket with water, pour diatom powder in the cannister and wait until the water clears right? Then I can take the inlet and outlet of the cannister out of the bucket and into my tank while its still running?


Nope, I don't think that's how it works. As soon as you remove the pump from the bucket it will suck air.

You need to find some sort of container (I use a pitcher or an extra-large plastic fast food soda cup) and submerge it into the tank. Turn on the pump, make sure the water circulates within the container, then add DE powder to the container. Once it is running clear, remove the container without moving the pump.


----------



## MantisX (Aug 25, 2004)

Ok gotcha. Thanks. I cant wait.


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

Yah if you stop the diatom filter all the powder will fall off the micron cartridge and just make sludge in the bottom of the canister and when you start it back up it will shoot out a lot of this again. I use an old plastic Koolaid conatiner (extra large)...it was a newer one that is all plastic.. works really well and small enough to move with the hoses easily. I found that I have to use about 1/2 cup of daitom powder with my HOT(per marineland's suggestion in their instructions).. others have suggested less.. mine will not clean the water well with any less... any more and the filter will not pick it up and hold it on teh micron cartridge.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

For the Magnum 250 you don't need a very large container for charging. Since I didn't want to remove my lights/hood, I just used a plastic drinking glass - it holds plenty of water and the Magnum doesn't have that high an outflow rate (no splashing). Plopped in the powder, waited, removed the glass - no problem.

Kevin


----------

